# Open call to ::::::::::::::::::NIKOS::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Can we get some of the old smilies back? For example  and 

Signed
I rarely ask for anything


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 10, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^
A+


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 10, 2010)

lol..................


----------



## NYAmicas (Sep 10, 2010)

LMAO @_ Signed
I rarely ask for anything_


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 10, 2010)

I 2nd that Whipz!!!!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Not for nothing chile!!!


----------



## dannie (Sep 10, 2010)

I hope you get it back Whipz. I dont know what I'd do if my beloved : lachen: was ever taken away.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG!!!! I would just whither away if lachen was dropped. I do or die this little fellow!


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 10, 2010)

Not to hi-jack, but when I hit the "thanks" button, it reloads my page and I lose my spot...  Is anyone else having this issue??? (its such an inconvenience)


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Sep 10, 2010)

acapnleo said:


> Not to hi-jack, but when I hit the "thanks" button, it reloads my page and I lose my spot...  Is anyone else having this issue??? (its such an inconvenience)



YEP!.................


----------



## MissYocairis (Sep 10, 2010)

ITAAAA!  

1) old smilies
2) fix the thanx button pls

Oh, and thank you so much for putting the forum jump button back at the bottom of the page.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, mine loads as well.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nah, mine doesn't do that.

Plz fix thoes smilies they look... 'off.'


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree...the rolleyes smiley is very corny now. 

I second your petition.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 11, 2010)

This one?


----------



## arosieworld (Sep 11, 2010)

no Nikos I think they mean the blue guy who rolls his eyes and the one with the super wide smile.


----------



## arosieworld (Sep 11, 2010)

This guy but blue and then this guy but yellow 







 I think he might have moved a little but I'm not sure.


----------



## Natural Glow (Sep 11, 2010)

Him>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't like the new roll eyes either.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 11, 2010)

_*points @ smiley*_ That's him! That's him!  

Can he come back to us...please?



Natural Glow said:


> Him>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 11, 2010)

Speaking about changed smileys, please bring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 back.  The new one just doesn't cut it.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Bumping for the old smilies  and the green


----------



## CosmopolitanChic (Sep 11, 2010)

acapnleo said:


> Not to hi-jack, but when I hit the "thanks" button, it reloads my page and I lose my spot...  Is anyone else having this issue??? (its such an inconvenience)


 
YES!!! and its irritating. 

I see they have removed the thanks button, so maybe they are working on it again. 


Also, I can click on a thread topic and it takes awhile to be directed to that thread.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Testing for my smilies. lol


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 11, 2010)

BUmping for the smilies.....


----------

